
Focus on programming - yurr
Watching &quot;The Social Network&quot;  movie, I&#x27;ve noticed that they call &quot;Online&quot; the state when the programmer ~sits, and start coding, no matter what happens aside him, and do not even procrastinate, just code it(just do it 
 ) ~. unfortunately, I cant achieve this state by my own. So, can anyone do this? And , if yes, can you give some tips&#x2F;advices. 
thanks in advance, of a computer science student.
======
cmollis
there is 'flow'.. which means you're jamming on some code..everything is
working and you're making incredible progress quickly. Developer feels a
euphoric sense of amazing accomplishment, which is the opposite of the typical
state.

This is the opposite of starting out.. (on anything).

Flow is inevitably followed by something called 'boredom' which can manifest
itself as surfing HN (may also cause painful itching and oily discharge.
Please see your doctor if you experience these symptoms).

In all seriousness, flow is real but difficult to obtain as it requires many
hours of frustrated, mindless hacks before achieving such a state. Being
'online', however, sounds like some stupid Hollywood term that is banal, but
accessible.

------
theklr
It's more commonly known as "flow" but it's practice. Limit multitasking. Have
clearly defined goals (this is probably this biggest factor) that you need to
accomplish. Start where you most feel comfortable and if you want to get to a
point where you can publically flow, figure out mini challenges to get to that
point. Don't get caught up in the film though. Some people are just lucky to
go into insta-flow/-online most have to unplug and replug in. It's similar to
mastering programming, it's just another discipline you have to train yourself
into. You'll know when "it" happens. Good luck.

~~~
yurr
So, I heard about flow before. However, I feel more comfortable (I don't know
if it's the flow) at late night. Is there anyway to "change my flow time" ?

~~~
meric
I am not so sure it's possible - to me it's more like stumbling across a
stream - except this time my mind is the riverbed through which the stream
runs.

